# Cohiba Red Dot Lonsdale Grande Cigar Review - Extremely Mild and Smooth



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The ash on this was almost pure white and perfect. This is a very mild cigar and lasts about 1 1/2 hours. Not very complex, but a good smoke for be...

Read the full review here: Cohiba Red Dot Lonsdale Grande Cigar Review - Extremely Mild and Smooth


----------

